# Bees bearding on front of hive



## bmcmahon (Apr 23, 2010)

Any idea why bees would be bearding like this? The temperature is only 64° so they shouldn't be getting overheated. The only thing I can think of is that I put a sticky board under the SBB yesterday to get a mite count and it may have restricted the air flow.


----------



## eba1225 (Nov 23, 2009)

Brian,

I have the bearding here also here in SE Pa. They were all over the front and the side away from the sun. I have always had a SolidBB so am curious as to why they are doing it now as they haven't done it that much during the summer. The temps here are in the low 80's but the humidity is elevated.

Erik


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

bmcmahon said:


> Any idea why bees would be bearding like this? The temperature is only 64° so they shouldn't be getting overheated. The only thing I can think of is that I put a sticky board under the SBB yesterday to get a mite count and it may have restricted the air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> > I think you've answered the question yourself. More than likely the sticky board is restricting air flow. Could be the weather playing an effect as well. Bearding isn't really anything to be concerned with though.


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

They can do this in winter too.
Just watch it closely, sometimes they still can swarm in late season.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/fruitnut_/Honeybee/IMG_0780_1_2_1.jpg


----------



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

wow, very interesting picture. I never realized they would do that. (I am a newbee though)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Heat index is temperature and humidity. If it is 64 degrees and 64 percent humidity they will be stressing, ventilating the hive. Also if they are processing nectar into honey, there will be fanning regardless of the temps.


----------



## Watchdog2020 (May 6, 2010)

Brian
I'm an hour West of you and mine have been doing that off and on the last week or so. Usually a couple hours before dark.


----------



## bmcmahon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. Whatever the reason they stopped bearding the following day. Mite counts are done and the sticky boards are out and all seems well.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Very interesting picture. The bees near the top seem ok, but what about those on the ground that appear to be sitting directly on the snow - alive? Where is your entrance. Seems odd - did this colony survive the winter?



Konrad said:


> They can do this in winter too.
> Just watch it closely, sometimes they still can swarm in late season.


----------

